# big murals



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I hung this two years ago in a NC casino we did in Fort Randall, SD. it was roughly 150 wide by 50 tall. We pasted the wall, then hung and double cut. Each drop was doggone heavy. 

I'm wondering if anyone has pulled this type of thing through the paste machine? A lot of our time was just rolling paste on the wall and by the time we would get to the bottom, it was starting to setup at the top. No complaints after two years, but would like a better system for the next one. We basically worked 36 hours straight to get it up over the weekend while no other subs were there. I'll see if I can find the timelapse that my brother set up.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can't get pic to upload from phone. Will get one up later. Considering putting the paste on with a sprayer next time. ..


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I sure would like to see those pictures.

Don't see how that could be pulled through a machine with the extra weight.

What about pasting and hanging as you go? I guess you'd need three cherry pickers then.


:cowboy:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Underdog said:


> I sure would like to see those pictures.
> 
> Don't see how that could be pulled through a machine with the extra weight.
> 
> ...


Thats what we did... my brother and I would paste roughly 54 inches with 9" rollers and then hang that drop. Each drop basically was its own bolt.

I was shocked it took so long... but the double cut itself would take a solid 5 minutes just starting at the top and going all the way down. 

When all was said an done my shoulder was shot for like a week.

My "mentor" in the wallcovering industry (who we originally hired solely to train us) said he woulda pulled er through the paste mate no problem. Lol.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

That is too cool, thanks for posting those... and the shot from the front to put it in perspective.

I've never done one that big but we did a nice size one at a BJ's Brewhouse in SA, TX. Can't put my hands on the pictures though.
My brother and I did forty 9'x23's all the original paintings in a school. That was fun.


:cowboy:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Underdog said:


> That is too cool, thanks for posting those... and the shot from the front to put it in perspective.
> 
> I've never done one that big but we did a nice size one at a BJ's Brewhouse in SA, TX. Can't put my hands on the pictures though.
> My brother and I did forty 9'x23's all the original paintings in a school. That was fun.
> ...


Lol yea fun doing murals.... compared to just miles an miles of commercial vinyl. 

This one was originally painted with acrylic on canvas, about 1 foot by 3 wide. Then the specialty imaging company took like 50 very small up close pictures of it to capture every detail. Then they blow it up on the computer and send the file to the printing company who puts it on the vinyl itself. I wanna say that the imaging company cost about 10k just to expand the painting big enough without losing distortion. Was pretty amazing really! There were a lot of "specks" and such on the finished mural that were a foot or two long (and crisp) that u could not even see with a naked eye on the artists original. 

So ur a family operation as well?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

My father was a symphony violinist in Boston and moved down to SA to play for the symphony here back in the 40's. (What is a string quartet made of? Two violinists, a cellist and a bad violinist to play the viola.:2guns Since it's seasonal work he house painted in the off seasons and then wallpapered and stuck to wallpaper exclusively.
My brothers have all been installers but now just two of us still hang. My brother for a big box store and I work on my own.

You can get a feel for me here in my introduction:
http://www.painttalk.com/f3/texas-say-no-more-22874/

I work with artists who paint murals and will talk about it ad nauseam.
For the boring stuff no one else is interested in PM me. 



:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

No where is PWG when he has RELEVANCE to add ? :jester:

He's done a few. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> No where is PWG when he has RELEVANCE to add ? :jester:
> 
> He's done a few. :whistling2:


 
probably doing one now:yes:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've done a bunch of these grand format graphics. Yes you can pull them through a machine. One we had with 32' drops was about 60 lbs each after pasting.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad to see Phil doing what he does best in that second shot, standing around acting like a pillar :whistling2:

And I haven't YET gotten down to Foxboro to see those ones you helped Barry with. DAMMIT.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> I've done a bunch of these grand format graphics. Yes you can pull them through a machine. One we had with 32' drops was about 60 lbs each after pasting.


Awesome!! What backing are yours printed on usually? 

P.s. overhead looks tricky


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I've done a bunch of these grand format graphics. Yes you can pull them through a machine. One we had with 32' drops was about 60 lbs each after pasting.


I would think that folding a piece that long would be almost as challenging as hanging it, do you use two men to pull and fold?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> I would think that folding a piece that long would be almost as challenging as hanging it, do you use two men to pull and fold?


Just keep pulling four feet an fold. Four more an fold. At least that's how I've done some 20-30 foot drops.... Yeah they're heavy. ...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

bryceraisanen said:


> Awesome!! What backing are yours printed on usually?
> 
> P.s. overhead looks tricky


The majority of them are printed on Type II Abaco Beach with a fabric backing. I've hung a bunch with all different kinds of backings, and facings. Some recycled crap, some non-woven, some undetermined.

The ceiling wrecked my neck and I still feel it to this day. That job was probably around 7 yrs ago.



Gwarel said:


> I would think that folding a piece that long would be almost as challenging as hanging it, do you use two men to pull and fold?


One guy did it using a motorized Tapofix. But he has a long history in commercial work, and he's a stud at that kind of thing. That's why I hire him on for jobs like these.



bryceraisanen said:


> Just keep pulling four feet an fold. Four more an fold. At least that's how I've done some 20-30 foot drops.... Yeah they're heavy. ...


Exactly. Called an accordion fold.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I did this one on a ceiling a few days ago. 54" vwc, 8' drops, 56' total ceiling length (13 panels).


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you have to cut out all those damn lights?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Some impressive pics in this thread for the craft.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Did you have to cut out all those damn lights?


No. The guy you see in the pic is the electrician. He's installing the lights after I cut out the holes.


----------

